# Nashville Area--Needing Sail Panels Fabbed



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

A friend of mine on here took my brothers sail panels to fab in some Scan tweeters. His family business just blew up and, with a second child, he simply doesn't have the time to do the project. Sending him the work was necessary because we live in Podunk and my fab skills are not good enough for eye-level in an Acura. 

Since then, my brother has moved to Nashville. Surely, there are some members in the area with fab skills. I can't in good conscience send my brother to get gouged by a shop that I know nothing about. Just need the sails fabbed. (I have the primer and interior-matched paint) I have done/will do the remainder of the install. 

Any response is appreciated.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

This guy used to work around here, but may still know some people to recommend: Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - View Profile: customtronic

Also, AudioX is about 2 hours south and has produced some nice stuff: http://www.audioxinc.com/


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool thanks. I'm familiar with Audio X. Will keep it in mind but trying to find some in town because 

a. I'm 2 hours North of Nashville

b. Apparently I'm more dedicated to making my brother's system good than he is.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out sonus in Clarksville. Ray and Micah are great guys and even better work


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

iasca judge said:


> Check out sonus in Clarksville. Ray and Micah are great guys and even better work


Agreed. And Clarksville isn't too far from you


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

x3 on making the trip to Sonus. Micah and Ray will do you right.

Nick too.


----------



## norcalboris (Feb 28, 2009)

Sonus for the win... or if you can wait a year, im moving out there lol


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

We would love to have ya swing thru.

I am there Tuesday thru Saturday.


----------

